# Bottle Stoppers



## fitzman163 (Jul 7, 2008)

I just received new bottle stopper parts. This is the second vendor I have used and both of there parts will not seal the wine bottles. I have tried them in a few different bottle with the same results.Both vendors said they have had no problems in the past.I can't be the only one can I? If any one can help I would appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 7, 2008)

It would be a big help if you'd describe the bottle stopper kits you have tried.


----------



## fitzman163 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got the Droplet from Craft Supply and the 301 from Ruth Niles.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 7, 2008)

I've used both and now only use Ruth's stoppers exclusively. In all of the bottles I've fitted them in thay both did a great job of sealing the bottles but I think that the Nile's stoppers are by far superior than the PSI or Craft supplies stoppers. Sorry I couldn't give you a better answer. Maybe someone else has has a problem or two and they'll chime in. I haven't run into a bottle yet that Ruth's stoppers don't fit.


----------



## DKF (Jul 7, 2008)

I also use the Ruth Niles stoppers, and with the greatest success...that being said, there are, on rare occasions, a bottle that a stopper will not work in....and in those cases, it is the bottle that is the problem....ie. possibly out of round etc....Just my .02........


----------



## airrat (Jul 7, 2008)

Jim some pictures might help.   I have only had one bottle stopper returned due to leakage.  I changed out the silicon and that fixed the problem.  On inspection of the leaking silicone I found a pin size hole  it it right where he said it was leaking.

I use the ones from AZ Sil and Ruth.


----------



## Fred (Jul 8, 2008)

Different bottles often have different diameter openings (Is there a standard size in the industry?) It sounds to me like you have such a bottle. Have you tried the stoppers on OTHER bottles by any chance? I also agree that Ruth's  stoppers are the best out there. I have had absolutely no problems with any corrosion with her stopper material.


----------



## broitblat (Jul 8, 2008)

I have used both styles with good success, but have had a few bottle styles (I think mostly Riesling) where I didn't get a good seal with Ruth's stoppers.

  -Barry


----------



## Skye (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by broitblat_
> 
> but have had a few bottle styles (I think mostly Riesling) where I didn't get a good seal with Ruth's stoppers.



I think Rieslings are normally put into screw top bottles, so there's  a slight size difference.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jul 31, 2008)

What's Ruth Niles website?


----------



## hebertjo (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.torne-lignum.com/


----------



## Fred (Aug 1, 2008)

Jarred ... http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html is the link to Ruth's website. :yin-yang:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 8, 2008)

Jared, 
Try here.

http://www.torne-lignum.com/


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 10, 2008)

Man you guys are fast. Thanks!


----------



## fitzman163 (Aug 12, 2008)

This is Ruth's web site.


http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html


----------

